# JETBeam PA10



## igoman (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi!

I am looking at JetBeam PA10. Its rated 650 ansi lumens on a single AA. This is a mistake right?

http://www.jet-beam.com/links/pro/pa10.aspx


----------



## PickNickeR (Nov 1, 2011)

You only get that with an 14500 li-ion I should imagine. On the table further down it's rated 140 lumens for the AA.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 1, 2011)

Might be another good one for titanium innovation's primary lithium AA's. Probably somewhere in between.


----------



## igoman (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes I see now, thanks.


----------



## davecroft (Nov 1, 2011)

Bugger. Believe it or not I have just come on the forum after ordering a BA10! Obsolete already??

That's a nice looking light. 4 modes and an XM-L. Hope it's not too cheap then I wont feel so bad about just spending $35 on the BA10. Still a bargain even if it is out of date.


----------



## pblanch (Nov 1, 2011)

I do like the idea of a AA sized PA10 after my horrible tinted LD10. My Xenos E03 neutral and CW are the perfect tint, even better than my ZL SC600 (pre-order model) and gets more use than any light now (especially the neutral even thought I hated it at first) and the option of a 14500 when I really want to light things up yeah! I ahve also found 240 for 45 min is plenty of light for a turbo and like the better runtime but think 30min on 650 to be a good boost for only slightly less runtime. 

I do really want the forward clicky as I find them most useful for me. Anyone else think the color of the tint on the runtime graph on the above link looks blue (ie not going risk buying until neutral come out)

Can I assume you dont get the lower levels when using a 14500?


----------



## coolperl (Nov 2, 2011)

davecroft said:


> Bugger. Believe it or not I have just come on the forum after ordering a BA10! Obsolete already??
> 
> That's a nice looking light. 4 modes and an XM-L. Hope it's not too cheap then I wont feel so bad about just spending $35 on the BA10. Still a bargain even if it is out of date.



PA10 costs 69$ at bugoutgear ....so it's not a competiton (or substitution) to budget BA10.


----------



## davecroft (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks coolperl.

Once I calmed down a bit and looked at the PA10 specs it was obvious that it is a much higher specced light than the BA10, so not a replacement. It costs twice as much so I'm happy with my BA10 order. It's on its way - now the waiting starts...


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 2, 2011)

30mins runtime on a 14500, that's pretty crappy runtime

also no step down??? hmmm... why does the bigger BC25 (650 lumens for 5mins) auto steps down to 430???


----------



## Colorblinded (Nov 2, 2011)

Overclocker said:


> 30mins runtime on a 14500, that's pretty crappy runtime


What kind of runtime do you expect at 650 lumens?


----------



## saypat (Nov 2, 2011)

how about a BC10 for $24?


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 2, 2011)

Colorblinded said:


> What kind of runtime do you expect at 650 lumens?



crappy, crappy runtime lol


----------



## davecroft (Nov 2, 2011)

saypat said:


> how about a BC10 for $24?


That's not new in box surely? I can't find a new BC10 anywhere for less than $32.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 3, 2011)

Overclocker said:


> 30mins runtime on a 14500, that's pretty crappy runtime


I think the runtime is based on a 750mah 14500 battery. The truth is that you need so many mah to give so many lumens. If you think about it, that's really not bad comparing to some 18650 lights at about the same lumens level. 4x 14500 gives you a total of 3000mah and 2 hours runtime on the max 650lm. Or you can get a sc600 that runs on 18650 with less than 2 hours on 500lm and I was told the sc600 has an efficient circuit.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 3, 2011)

What I don't dig is the "user defined" mode. Can someone clarify this for me? May be my English is not that good.

The websit says "User-defined mode allows for customized brightness levels and a multitude of functions" but I found the manual online and this is quoted from the manual:

"Slightly loosening the flashlight head, the PA10 
access User-defined mode. In this mode, lightly 
press the switch rapidly to choose brightness 
and functions from “Mid-Low-Lower low-Strobe-
SOS” circularly. Press the switch all the way down 
when reach to a desired mode. User-defined 
mode has memory function. It will memorize 
the brightness/Strobe automatically each time 
when you turn off the light."

How is that "user defined"? And I guess "customized brightness level" is customized by Jetbeam, not you. Forget about the multitude of functions for now.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Nov 3, 2011)

aau007 said:


> What I don't dig is the "user defined" mode. Can someone clarify this for me? May be my English is not that good.
> 
> The websit says "User-defined mode allows for customized brightness levels and a multitude of functions" but I found the manual online and this is quoted from the manual:
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that by"user defined" JB means that the brightness level is selectable from 1 of the 5 modes. It does not mean it is user programmable like the IBS system. It sounds like a simple translation error. If you have a Jetbeam PA40 these should function in a similar fashion when going through the brightness levels.

Hope that helps,
Flavio


----------



## aau007 (Nov 3, 2011)

Flavio, thanks for the clarification and that's what I thought too. They should have said "USER selects Jetbeam DEFINED mode".  Their language just got me jumping when I thought they were bringing IBS back from the graveyard. I do have a few questions on this light that I don't see mentioning.

1. When using 14500, does the brightness at H,M,L,LL stay the same as when using AA? There is no other stepping available between 140lm and 650lm, correct?
2. As far as I can understand from the manual, 650lm is only available in tactical mode when tightening the head. What happens to this mode when you are using AA battery? Does the light just come on at the AA High mode of 140lm or does it not turn on at all because you don't have a 14500 in there?
3. When using 14500 in tactical mode (650lm), is the light current regulated or direct drive?


----------



## Rikr (Nov 3, 2011)

I think the new series of lights look great. I think I'm going to get the pa10. Today is the first I have heard anything about them, now I'm going to go nuts until I get one. Thanks everyone...=)


----------



## pjsaleen266 (Nov 3, 2011)

I was going to pre order one of these but I want to stick with just 2 battery types( 123 &18650) So I pre ordered a ajetbeam PC-20& PC-10.

Bug out gear has them for pre order.........CPFJET gets you 15% off!


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 5, 2011)

Is this not a mistake then?

I saw them in market place and assumed jetbeam had mixed up the outputs. The single AA puts out 650 lumens and the 2xcr123 puts out 410 lumens?


----------



## Warp (Nov 5, 2011)

AutoTech said:


> Is this not a mistake then?
> 
> I saw them in market place and assumed jetbeam had mixed up the outputs. The single AA puts out 650 lumens and the 2xcr123 puts out 410 lumens?



They list 650 lumens on a 14500. It is only like 140 or so with a AA


----------



## LED_Thrift (Nov 5, 2011)

aau007 said:


> Their language just got me jumping when I thought they were bringing IBS back from the graveyard.


 Why did Jetbeam do away with IBS? I like that UI.


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 6, 2011)

Warp said:


> They list 650 lumens on a 14500. It is only like 140 or so with a AA



I did see that it was on a 14500, just seemed strange to me that a single aa size (albeit 14500 equipped) puts out 650 lumems and 200 more than their 2xcr123 model.

Great if it's correct, I'll be having some of that! I love a wow factor AA size light.


----------



## Warp (Nov 6, 2011)

AutoTech said:


> I did see that it was on a 14500, just seemed strange to me that a single aa size (albeit 14500 equipped) puts out 650 lumems and 200 more than their 2xcr123 model.
> 
> Great if it's correct, I'll be having some of that! I love a wow factor AA size light.



I've been doing a lot of searching and reading recently...it seems that the light might draw too much current to safely use a typical 14500. Better to go with an IMR


----------



## lautamas (Nov 6, 2011)

well, at least it has the same fancy box as all the P series torches.
Jetbeam has always pushed it and never put the small details and fine print on their product literature.
Anyhow, I look forward for something that can go as far as PA10 in 14500. I hope they dont screw this one either


----------



## ieslei (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Lautamas and aau007, i asked jetbeam about 14500 compatibility with all modes and look what they said:

Hi, Leslei,

u want to know whether have lower or other output when use 14500 battery.
because our engineer suggest use AA battery, so they don't test by 14500 for high, middle , low & lower output, that's why we cannot provide u the data of it.

for 14500 only have test data of Turob output lumens.

tks,
best regards,
Service Center

How come? They engineered the product offering the possibility to use 14500 and did not test? I think they did test it and the result showed too many variations, so it was hard to make a rule about the output on 14500. Then perhaps it will depend on what pa10 sample you get or the type of 14500...well i dont know that much about flashlights, but thats what i found out and figured out. Hope that makes sense. 

I guess now we should wait for someone to test and give us the long waitting question.... 


Cheers!


----------



## lautamas (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank You. I wouldnt be surprised to their answer....again...fantastic on paper only


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 9, 2011)

ieslei said:


> Hi Lautamas and aau007, i asked jetbeam about 14500 compatibility with all modes and look what they said:
> 
> Hi, Leslei,
> 
> ...



With a reply like that they might have well just said "it doesn't work on lower outputs on a 14500"

I won't be ordering one after reading that. If someone reviews it and they find it does work I'll no doubt get one.


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 9, 2011)

colorblind read my mind,,what do you expect with 650 lumens?? huh..i mean seriously its a pocket rocket,,,thats why you buy another 14500


Overclocker said:


> 30mins runtime on a 14500, that's pretty crappy runtime
> 
> also no step down??? hmmm... why does the bigger BC25 (650 lumens for 5mins) auto steps down to 430???


----------



## ieslei (Nov 9, 2011)

AutoTech said:


> With a reply like that they might have well just said "it doesn't work on lower outputs on a 14500"
> 
> I won't be ordering one after reading that. If someone reviews it and they find it does work I'll no doubt get one.



I will definetly do the same  the bad thing is now we have to wait longer to have it in our hands. i think i'll ask to the sellers to test the product on 14500 before buying it. If that works out well i'll let you know 

Cheers


----------



## ieslei (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi guys! I KNEW IT!!!! I asked to the seller to test two pa10 running on 14500 and guess what!? ONLY TURBO MODE WORKS! The other modes stay off. Shame on you Jetbeam! Seems like im gonna keep my thrunite a1 a little longer...


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 17, 2011)

ieslei said:


> Hi guys! I KNEW IT!!!! I asked for the seller to test two pa10 running on 14500 and guess what! ONLY TURBO MODE WORKS! The other modes stay off. Shame on you Jetbeam! Seems like im gonna keep my thrunite a1 a little longer...



Yikes! Good thing I didn't buy one. I was considering that one because it looked pretty and had the highest lumens rating I've seen for any manufactured 14500 sized light. Guess maybe I'll buy an RRT-0 XML instead.

I've been feeling the urge to buy another flashlight starting to grow. Currently still using my self-modded Sipik SK58. Its type 2 anodizing is starting to look rather worn from bouncing against the keys in my pocket. (added extra-heatsinking to the pill and around the sliding bezel. Using a 3-mode shiningbeam 3-amp driver with and XML-T6 installed. Emitter lumens should be around 800 or so, though OTF lumens is probably 600-650. Runtime on maximum power is just 12 minutes using AW IMR 14500 and doesn't run on 1.5v AA at all).


----------



## Animalmother (Nov 17, 2011)

JetBeam has been on the spotlight allot lately.
Love the PA40 but want brighter already on 4AA sheesh.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 19, 2011)

Just got mine in the mail about 20 minutes ago. WOW WOW WOW. This much freaking light out of a single 14500???!!! I tested out the other modes w/ an Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA; but I like a lot of FIREPOWER, so I think I'll just run an AW IMR 14500 in it as my main power source. The coloring of the body seems 90% dark gray/gun metal w/ maybe 10% purple; very interesting, but I think this is my favorite EDC already.


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 19, 2011)

ieslei said:


> Hi guys! I KNEW IT!!!! I asked to the seller to test two pa10 running on 14500 and guess what!? ONLY TURBO MODE WORKS! The other modes stay off. Shame on you Jetbeam! Seems like im gonna keep my thrunite a1 a little longer...



How poor is that?!

I'd have bought one if it wasn't for that. Why does it not work in lower modes? Can someone explain why they are unable to make the lower modes work on 14500? It's like a new 'worlds fastest 2.0L car' car coming out but only being able to drive it full throttle.


----------



## pinetree89 (Nov 21, 2011)

AutoTech said:


> Why does it not work in lower modes? Can someone explain why they are unable to make the lower modes work on 14500? It's like a new 'worlds fastest 2.0L car' car coming out but only being able to drive it full throttle.



Looks like they cheaped out and only put a Boost circuit in there, vs a Boost and Buck circuit like in the low voltage Quark heads. Disappointing Jetbeam...


----------



## aau007 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think JB just updated the description. It now says 1 mode only when using 14500. Never seen that before. Not sure if I want to carry 2 batteries to get Turbo + different modes by keep changing battery.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Nov 25, 2011)

I was about to get this... but still, need a thorough review for decision making... :scowl:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Nov 25, 2011)

How many modes, I wonder, with a CR14505 3-volt primary?


----------



## minnstars (Nov 30, 2011)

aau007 said:


> I think JB just updated the description. It now says 1 mode only when using 14500. Never seen that before. Not sure if I want to carry 2 batteries to get Turbo + different modes by keep changing battery.



IMO turbo for 30 minutes with no other modes isn’t worth it, even for 650 Lumen. But I suppose it depends on how you intend to use the light. 


I currently EDC a Xeno E03, which gives 430 Lumens on turbo, which also has ridiculously short runtimes on a 14500 battery … the difference with the E03 is that it does work in all modes with the 14500, so you can drop down to 80 Lumen and get 2.5 hours run-time if need be. 


The other issue with the PA10 is it’s a relativly big and heavy light for this class. Just a few grams and or mm more and you can be into one of the many compact 18650 or 2xC123 lights, which will give you a bright turbo mode with much better runtimes. Jetbeam's new ST Cycler is an example of just such a light.


----------



## kartracer77 (Nov 30, 2011)

ieslei or johnnybravo could either of you please post the current draw with the IMR 14500?


----------



## Warp (Nov 30, 2011)

minnstars said:


> IMO turbo for 30 minutes with no other modes isn’t worth it, even for 650 Lumen.



It has the other modes even on LiIon. A reviewer on Youtube showed it.


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 30, 2011)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Just got mine in the mail about 20 minutes ago. WOW WOW WOW. This much freaking light out of a single 14500???!!! I tested out the other modes w/ an Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA; but I like a lot of FIREPOWER, so I think I'll just run an AW IMR 14500 in it as my main power source. The coloring of the body seems 90% dark gray/gun metal w/ maybe 10% purple; very interesting, but I think this is my favorite EDC already.





aau007 said:


> I think JB just updated the description. It now says 1 mode only when using 14500. Never seen that before. Not sure if I want to carry 2 batteries to get Turbo + different modes by keep changing battery.





Warp said:


> It has the other modes even on LiIon. A reviewer on Youtube showed it.



I just checked on YouTube and there is indeed someone running through modes with a trust fire 14500?

So how come there's an owner here saying he's used it with 14500 and it's only high. And jetbeam made that statement? Strange.

Maybe the 14500 was low on charge? In the video it looks brighter on the first cell he uses which appears to be an aw 14500 anyway. Maybe he shows it works on a flat 14500 or something!


----------



## Warp (Nov 30, 2011)

Perhaps. 

Annoying that we don't have a clear answer at this point.

Also, it's been a little bit since I saw the video I am thinking of....I may specifically be thinking of seeing the P*C*10 on an RCR.


----------



## flippymcbean (Nov 30, 2011)

I just got the PA10 on accident...i actually ordered the PC10... and while reading this thread, i thought i was going to keep it. now that i read its "660" in 1 mode...thats kind of a down fall. Should i email amazon tell them they sent me the wrong one? or should i just keep it? what are your opinions on this? I like the flashlight...it looks nice and its very versatile...but the 660 in one mode is...just a little weak to me...

i can post some pictures in a day or 2 if anybody is interested. apparently it seems that this is a new light and no ones really seen it..


----------



## Warp (Nov 30, 2011)

flippymcbean said:


> I just got the PA10 on accident...i actually ordered the PC10... and while reading this thread, i thought i was going to keep it. now that i read its "660" in 1 mode...thats kind of a down fall. Should i email amazon tell them they sent me the wrong one? or should i just keep it? what are your opinions on this? I like the flashlight...it looks nice and its very versatile...but the 660 in one mode is...just a little weak to me...
> 
> i can post some pictures in a day or 2 if anybody is interested. apparently it seems that this is a new light and no ones really seen it..



Have you opened it?


----------



## flippymcbean (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, I opened it. When i opened it, I noticed that the body seemed a little long. I looked at the box, and i noticed it said PA10...looked at the owners manual, and realized it was the wrong. it was telling me to insert 1 AA battery. so i did....


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 1, 2011)

kartracer77 said:


> ieslei or johnnybravo could either of you please post the current draw with the IMR 14500?



Sorry bro. I don't have any equipment to test draw. Even though I'm only able to get one mode out of the 14500, I still like this light very much!


----------



## aau007 (Dec 1, 2011)

OK, now I am really confused with the 14500 issue.

1 person said 1 mode, then another found youtube video shows working in all modes, now another said 1 mode and JB spec is 1 mode. What's going on with JB these days? They can't make their same lights behave all the same? Or they can't get their specs together for a production unit? Or are they just getting really screwed after they are taken over by another company?


----------



## AutoTech (Dec 1, 2011)

flippymcbean said:


> Yes, I opened it. When i opened it, I noticed that the body seemed a little long. I looked at the box, and i noticed it said PA10...looked at the owners manual, and realized it was the wrong. it was telling me to insert 1 AA battery. so i did....



Can you insert a fully charged 14500?


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Dec 21, 2011)

aau007 said:


> I do have a few questions on this light that I don't see mentioning.
> 
> 1. When using 14500, does the brightness at H,M,L,LL stay the same as when using AA? There is no other stepping available between 140lm and 650lm, correct?
> 2. As far as I can understand from the manual, 650lm is only available in tactical mode when tightening the head. What happens to this mode when you are using AA battery? Does the light just come on at the AA High mode of 140lm or does it not turn on at all because you don't have a 14500 in there?
> 3. When using 14500 in tactical mode (650lm), is the light current regulated or direct drive?


Good questions I agree and also wouldn't mind knowing the answers too.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Dec 21, 2011)

ieslei said:


> Hi Lautamas and aau007, i asked jetbeam about 14500 compatibility with all modes and look what they said:
> 
> Hi, Leslei,
> 
> ...




Is that really how a customer service memeber of JETBeam speaks, in txt talk! Not only appearing un-knowledgeable on their own products, but lacking the ability to communicate professionally in an adult manner.

I was interested in this light, but if that is a representation of the company, then count me out.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Dec 21, 2011)

ieslei said:


> Hi guys! I KNEW IT!!!! I asked to the seller to test two pa10 running on 14500 and guess what!? ONLY TURBO MODE WORKS! The other modes stay off. Shame on you Jetbeam! Seems like im gonna keep my thrunite a1 a little longer...


Sounds like a completely pointless flashlight tbh then and a highly stupid marketing claim.

I'm new to this game, but does JETBeam stand for crap quality lights, design while attempting to delude potential customers??? :duh2:

I only say this, as based on their website I'd have maybe taken the plunge and bought one, but it would seem to be a complete waste of money to me.


----------



## nickbubblehead (Jan 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a clear cut answer to this question? Does the PA10 have all mode available with a 14500 battery? Surely someone here CPF has tried this.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe the question was answered in other threads.
The PA10 only has the 650 lumen turbo mode available on a 14500.
The PC10 has 550 lumen turbo and and all other modes available on a 16340.
The Youtube video the poster was referring to was indeed a PC10.
So the bad info confused everybody.


----------



## MDJAK (Jan 6, 2012)

well the above isn't exactly giving me that warm fuzzy feeling, as I'm waiting for my PA10.

But to soothe the savage beast in me, I just ordered the RRT3-XML, with a coupon code. It comes with batteries, and with a 15 percent off code, came to about $280 with shipping. Not bad.


----------



## Chip (Jan 6, 2012)

minnstars said:


> IMO turbo for 30 minutes with no other modes isn’t worth it, even for 650 Lumen. But I suppose it depends on how you intend to use the light.



I totally agree with you! I was about to get one of these, but then read this. Wow. Back to my D10 on 14500.


----------



## nickbubblehead (Jan 7, 2012)

Gordo, thanks for your info. It is a shame the PA10 has that one major drawback. Too bad, this light would have allot of potential. What was Jetbeam thinkning?


----------



## swan (Jan 7, 2012)

Is there any other light that can deliver a real 650 using a 14500 -mmmm -thats its niche.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 7, 2012)

Earlier I didn't know I could use 14500 to my Nitecore D10. Then I read about it and tried. The brightness is the same as with AA, also the very low brightness was still there. That can be considered as an advantage. But actually I more like the possibility to vary the brightnesses by changing the battery. Xeno E03 is several times brighter with 14500 than with AA, and I really like that! Using AA the medium and high brightness is enough for allround use and with the low mode the runtime will be very good. Using 14500 the lowest mode is almost the same as the highest with AA and the medium and high are *awesome*! Therefore I think I would like Jetbeam PA10. I can change between AA and 14500 depending on the purpose and situation.


----------



## swan (Jan 7, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> Earlier I didn't know I could use 14500 to my Nitecore D10. Then I read about it and tried. The brightness is the same as with AA, also the very low brightness was still there. That can be considered as an advantage. But actually I more like the possibility to vary the brightnesses by changing the battery. Xeno E03 is several times brighter with 14500 than with AA, and I really like that! Using AA the medium and high brightness is enough for allround use and with the low mode the runtime will be very good. Using 14500 the lowest mode is almost the same as the highest with AA and the medium and high are *awesome*! Therefore I think I would like Jetbeam PA10. I can change between AA and 14500 depending on the purpose and situation.


 Thanks Swedpat, you seem to get it.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 7, 2012)

swan said:


> Thanks Swedpat, you seem to get it.



Yes, actually there is some possibility I will get it!


----------



## GForGeep (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone have both a PA10 and PC10? I want to see if the heads can be switched. It would be cool to know whether the PC10 can run on a 14500 and AA with all modes available


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 8, 2012)

I wrote to the kind people at Jetbeam, the PA10 loses the ability to change modes when running on 14500's. Which is why I ended up getting a Sunwayman V10A XML T6 instread. 460+ lumens, variable output!


----------



## GForGeep (Jan 11, 2012)

after emailing JetBeam... no, the heads cannot be switched... now i really can't bring myself to buy this flashlight.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 11, 2012)

Get another, that's what I did! 

Jetbeam will make another winner! I was told that after this Chinese new year, they will be coming up with a few new lights.


----------



## iron potato (Jan 11, 2012)

If PA10 can make full modes on 14500. . . . if. . . . :duh2:



roadkill1109 said:


> Jetbeam will make another winner! I was told that after this Chinese new year, they will be coming up with a few new lights.



I can't wait..... pls surprise me :naughty:


----------



## Racer (Jan 12, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> I wrote to the kind people at Jetbeam, the PA10 loses the ability to change modes when running on 14500's. Which is why I ended up getting a Sunwayman V10A XML T6 instread. 460+ lumens, variable output!



The V10A is probably going to be my next light. I want an AA light where I can see the full benefits of the 14500 not reduced functionality. I'll probably get another BA10 though too since I miss the one I gave away. 

How is the lowest low on the V10A with a 14500 compared to an AA? Understandable if it's a little higher but hopefully not too much higher.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, I'm using the PA10 with an IMR 14500. I don't mind not having the multiple modes etc. If it really bothered me, then I might consider the JetBeam RRT0 XML. That thing seems to go from .005 - 550 lumens with the twist of the ring; but that sucker is pricey!


----------



## GForGeep (Jan 13, 2012)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Well, I'm using the PA10 with an IMR 14500. I don't mind not having the multiple modes etc. If it really bothered me, then I might consider the JetBeam RRT0 XML. That thing seems to go from .005 - 550 lumens with the twist of the ring; but that sucker is pricey!



I love my RRT-0 XML. At first, I was bothered by the danger of driving it on turbo too long and destroying either the battery or the light (high heat or amps) but I realize I don't use turbo as often as I thought I would but that adjustment ring is just awesome when you need some light but not too much or too little (depending on the situation).


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 13, 2012)

GForGeep, do you run yours w/ AA, 14500, CR123, or RCR123?


GForGeep said:


> I love my RRT-0 XML. At first, I was bothered by the danger of driving it on turbo too long and destroying either the battery or the light (high heat or amps) but I realize I don't use turbo as often as I thought I would but that adjustment ring is just awesome when you need some light but not too much or too little (depending on the situation).


----------



## GForGeep (Jan 13, 2012)

JohnnyBravo said:


> GForGeep, do you run yours w/ AA, 14500, CR123, or RCR123?



Whatever i have available 

But I usually try to keep an RCR123 lately so I can keep it smaller without the AA extension (been EDCin' my SC80 and my microstream the past week). But if i make it my primary, it's on a 14500 so I can grab a AA if needed. I run it at about 50% most of the time and it's usually more than enough light. And if I need the extra power, it's there. It's output on an AA eneloop (at least mine) seems close to the 110 lumens jetbeam says it puts out.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Racer said:


> The V10A is probably going to be my next light. I want an AA light where I can see the full benefits of the 14500 not reduced functionality. I'll probably get another BA10 though too since I miss the one I gave away.
> 
> How is the lowest low on the V10A with a 14500 compared to an AA? Understandable if it's a little higher but hopefully not too much higher.



I don't have a V10A xml. But I do have a V10R XML. Running on AW IMR 16340 batteries it's very bright. And the selector ring works perfectly. The lowest low on the V10R is VERY low.... lower than on any of my other lights (including Zebralights SC51, SC80 and SC600).

Since the head on the V10R can use the body tube of the V10A, I see no reason why the V10A shouldn't work perfectly in low modes with a 14500.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 13, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Since the head on the V10R can use the body tube of the V10A.



JetBeam says no, they don't interchange.
Is there anybody who can document otherwise?




Fireclaw18 said:


> I see no reason why the V10A shouldn't work perfectly in low modes with a 14500.



So far, nobody has any credible reason why low modes don't work.


----------



## STR (Feb 2, 2012)

I own two of the PA10 models. I use them on high all the time gassing it happily so to speak. :thumbsup:

I buy two of anything that I find to be exceptional. I own the BA20 and the BA10. Honestly this does what they both do as well as what my other lights do like the LD20 by Fenix or my Streamlights or TerraLux models. 

The PA10 is a great wall of light. It doesn't throw as far as the TerraLux Lightstar100 on high due to the narrow focused beam of the lightstar. But it throws out there pretty well just a wider beam is all. The BA20 on high throws further and honestly the light appears brighter to me coming from the BA20 but when you do the small dark closed room test the PA10 certainly appears to light up the room better on a fresh battery. I like these lights personally. As I said though I use them on high only. 

On the Jetbeam lights you twist the bezel end to adjust to different modes. High and low for example is a mere twist away. It sounds good in theory and it does work but what I'm finding with both the PA10 models is that once you twist the head then it can 'wobble' and what happens is by palm pressure it goes in and out of high and flutters because your hand is making the end move connecting the same as it does when tightened down. You can twist this out by going a little further but if you forget you end up having to repeat this exercise to correct the issue. The other thing I have issue with on one of my lights is that when on high the switch still moves from one setting to the other so that when you adjust it back to low mode to use the other settings it may be set on strobe now or S.O.S or the lowest setting depending on where you were in the settings. The lower serial number model does not do this as once the light is on high the operation of the switch to go through the various power modes and other options is apparently disabled. Not sure why it is not that way on the other one but we'll see how it goes. For me on high these things are amazing lights. The wall of light these little guys throws can't really be appreciated until night time. But you know even with their flaws and the fact that they do like batteries they work great and I have no real complaint for what comes out the shiny end! I don't use anything but regular Wal-Mart bought Duracell AA batteries in mine and its more than adequate for any of my needs. Haven't even tried a recharge type battery in the thing. I doubt I will.


----------



## kkeyser (Feb 2, 2012)

Racer said:


> The V10A is probably going to be my next light. I want an AA light where I can see the full benefits of the 14500 not reduced functionality. I'll probably get another BA10 though too since I miss the one I gave away.
> 
> How is the lowest low on the V10A with a 14500 compared to an AA? Understandable if it's a little higher but hopefully not too much higher.



The lowest low on the v10a on 14500 and aa, to me at least, appears to be the same. It is so low you can stare at it directly comfortably, and it is lower than any other light I've had. The only differences I've noticed with my v10a in using a 14500 vs. an 'aa' battery is that the high is insanely brighter.

Also, from what I understand the only difference between the v10a, the v10r, and the v20a is just the body that holds the batteries. The heads are supposedly the same.

The more I use my v10a, the more I like it.


----------



## Racer (Feb 2, 2012)

That's exactly what I wanted to know, thanks, kkeyser 

I'm still on the fence about the V10A versus the SC51. I want a variable brightness AA light as a camping lantern but the V10A isn't really efficient or compact enough for what I'm looking for with the the backpacking I want to start doing this summer. Heh, maybe I need both. Or maybe the Xeno instead as a comprimise. Such a hard choice.

I did pull the trigger on an R10A though today. I was starting to think that SWM wouldn't ever sell them separately.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 5, 2012)

I have owned the H51 (Headlamp) for about a year and I love it. I have been thinking about buying the SC51, which is the same light, Zebra just swapped the switch and the reflector/led. 

Of course, the right answer is to buy both...


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 15, 2012)

I received my PA10 today. I've just played it for a couple of hours and I'm happy with the way it works.
I've only tried it with a Eneloop 2000 MhA as I don't have a Li-ion charger yet.

As it was to be expected, it's floody.

I was a bit surprised to see more rings visible on the beam than with the PA20. They are only visible you keep the light close against a white wall, I'd say they are discernible if the flashlight is 1 m (roughly 3 ft) away from the wall or closer. Still, I was expecting a the beam to spread out more evenly despite of the smooth reflector. I'm not sure if I wasn't lucky with this particular flashlight or if the rings are more visible than with the PA20 because of the XML. In any case, it's not as big a deal as it might sound: as I said they only show if you are very very close to a white wall.

The tint is greenish, again more than the PA20 but not significanltly more. Not sur if this has to do with the LED or if it rather my PA10.
Any PA10 owner willing willing to chime in?

Body and finish are excellent. It's powerful enough and on high (140 lms) actually seems even a bit brighter than my Klarus XT1A (150 lms).

I'm planning to post my "2 lumens" with pics some time next week! If anybody has questions I'll try to answer them in the meanwhile.


----------



## jellyfish (May 3, 2012)

I love my PA10 as its pure tactical, nothing this small at this price comes near blinding 650, i carry a Lith or Enloop if the need arises. Great light .


----------



## GForGeep (May 3, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knows the amp draw of the PA10 at 650 lumens? Is it safe for a 14500? I know the RRT0 XML is too high for an RCR123 at 550. Hope the 14500 can handle a little more drain.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 3, 2012)

GForGeep said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows the amp draw of the PA10 at 650 lumens? Is it safe for a 14500? I know the RRT0 XML is too high for an RCR123 at 550. Hope the 14500 can handle a little more drain.



Probably not. AW ICR 14500 and AW ICR 16340 both have the same 750 mAh capacity. If it's not safe for one it's probably not safe for the other. To output 650 lumens, the PA10 is definitely pulling much more than the safe maximum discharge rate of 1.5 amps for ICR cells of that size.

Solution: Use IMR cells only. An AW IMR 14500 can handle up to 5 amps draw I think. It should easily be able to safely handle the draw from the PA10. Just make sure you don't let the light run all the way down as the IMR cells have no protection. And only run it at max in short bursts in your hand as heat could be a real issue.


----------



## NM08SRT8 (May 14, 2012)

So what battery can be used with no issues to give you the full use of the XML? 

This is my first attempt at running a unprotected cell. Kinda don't want it to blow up in my hand and take some fingers with it.

Sent from my LTE 64GB iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Labrador72 (May 14, 2012)

The AW protected 14500 seems to be performing fine on my PA10. I say "seems" because I have no way to measure the lumens but when I compare it to my XT2C and PC20 both with fresh batteries, I can see it is brighter. It's an approximation but it tells me a AW protected 14500 is working fine.

I have no way to tell if the umprotected AW IMR 14500 gives better runtimes or more lumens. IMO, even if does I have reason to doubt it will perform significantly better - e.g.: much brighter or much longer runtimes so I have no reason to use unprotected cells, much more so since so far I only have FW 139 charger. Maybe since you have the Pila you can give it a try. Protected cells are generally speaking safer though.


----------



## NM08SRT8 (May 14, 2012)

I just figured since it's said that protected cells don't support such high current draw, that they weren't suitable for high current draw lights such as high lumen XML lights. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## matamosca (Jul 7, 2012)

I registered on this site in order to say "Thanks" for supplying good info about the JET-Beam PA10. This was the first thread listed after a Google search of your site. However, I also wanted to say that my PA10 (received this morning) also allows cycling through the "User-defined" modes with AW 14500 battery installed. I hadn't expected this (after reading this thread) but am very pleased about this. Maybe the newer models now have this feature enabled, while the original models didn't?

The PA10 is a replacement for my Zebralight SC50+, which stopped working after 7 months. Kudos to Flashaholics, who offered me a free replacement after Zebralight had failed to respond to the warranty claim after almost 3 months.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jul 9, 2012)

matamosca said:


> However, I also wanted to say that my PA10 (received this morning) also allows cycling through the "User-defined" modes with AW 14500 battery installed. I hadn't expected this (after reading this thread) but am very pleased about this. Maybe the newer models now have this feature enabled, while the original models didn't?



That's very interesting but also very strange: I'd imagine JetBeam would advertise if newer batches of PA10s would have access to all modes when running on a 14500.
Maybe you just used a new AW 14500 without charging it first and it was nearly out of juice?


----------



## matamosca (Jul 10, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> Maybe you just used a new AW 14500 without charging it first and it was nearly out of juice?



You're right. I'd inserted the 14500 that I took out of my SC50+ before returning it, without charging it first. Last night I used my PA10 (on low power) and the battery died after a couple of minutes so I changed to my backup 14500. Although this hadn't been charged for several months, it obviously had retained its charge well enough, as with the fresher battery installed my PA10 no longer allowed cycling through the different modes. Sorry, I jumped the gun on my initial report. Another obvious difference I noticed: my PA10 died with no warning when the battery ran down whereas my SC50+ used to ramp down for a short time before dying.


----------



## PCC (Aug 19, 2012)

I just picked up a PA10 and I'm really liking it. I only use NiMH AA cells and don't own a single 14500 nor do I plan on getting one so it's a non-issue for me. IMHO the way this light has its modes set up (tighten for high, loosen to choose modes) is what 4Sevens should have done with their Tactical series.


----------



## Labrador72 (Aug 21, 2012)

The UI on the PA10 is not bad at all - I like the fact that it has memory on the daily mode.
Together with the forward clicky it's what makes me like this light as much or slightly better than the Fenix LD10.
I would have personally preferred a XP-G R5 instead of the XM-L T6 though and all modes available on the 14500 even it would have meant half the current lumen on a Li-ion battery.


----------



## PCC (Sep 14, 2012)

I need to borrow a 14500. I measured 18.22mm at the O-rings which means that I can probably bore mine to fit a 17500, but, I don't want to do it if I lose the modes.


----------



## Labrador72 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd say if U lose them with the 14500, you would the 17650 too.

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 7, 2012)

Finally I got the PA10. Ordered it from SBflashlights with -$17,49 discount. 

*Short impression:*

Very nice gray finish and the light provides a really high quality feeling. More floody beam than Fenix LD10, I find the beam profile perfect for this kind of light. No doubt: PA10 is the brightest 1AA light I ever experienced until now, as well with AA and 14500! And I find the 55lm mode to be very good allround mode. 
Then I tried with a fresh charged AW 14500. Yes; this is amazingly bright for that sized light! But not regulated with 14500 as we know: I noticed with the lightmeter the brightness drops pretty fast the first minutes. If the initial brightness is 650lm it drops below 500lm within a few minutes.

*The bad: *cycling through the brightness modes is impossible without passing strobe and SOS, really annoying!

*The good:* in opposite to Fenix LD10 and Xeno E03 it has momentary on. 
Memory: at night I can use it at the night stand with 1lm mode, and change to 55lm mode for daytime. 

I am very pleased with PA10. The tint is cool white and could be more neutral, but still nothing really bad. The tint of the neutral Xeno E03 would be awesome!

Without any doubt PA10 is the finest 1AA light I have ever owned! :thumbsup:


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 7, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> ......*.....The bad: *cycling through the brightness modes is impossible without passing strobe and SOS, really annoying!
> ............Without any doubt PA10 is the finest 1AA light I have ever owned! :thumbsup:



I bought one with the Black Friday sales and I have to agree with you on "The bad". That is so annoying that I have already resold mine. It was so disappointing because I did a run time test with my data logging light meter and it has been the most efficient single AA light to date out of about a dozen of well known lights that I've tested.

I might have preferred an OP reflector but could live without it to get the run time performance. I don't use 14500 though I did check it out. I'd just use it for the 1AA light it is.

So disappointing to have such high expectations and then have to cycle through the Strobe and SOS. The other really annoying aspect is that it would not hold memory if you had the head tightened and then used the light with momentary presses...........you're actually cycling the memory for the next time you go into "user defined" mode (head loosened).

I bought a PA20 also and it would never hold memory. Always cycled to the next mode regardless. And I suspect something might be wrong with it. So kind of off to a bad start for me with Jetbeam. I love my PA40 though...........one of my favorite lights.........totally works differently.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 7, 2012)

hiuintahs said:


> I bought one with the Black Friday sales and I have to agree with you on "The bad". That is so annoying that I have already resold mine. It was so disappointing because I did a run time test with my data logging data meter and it has been the most efficient single AA light to date out of about a dozen of well known lights that I've tested.
> 
> I might have preferred an OP reflector but could live without it to get the run time performance. I don't use 14500 though I did check it out. I'd just use it for the 1AA light it is.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your thoughts! You are right, actually I didn't notice that! Even if it demands fast momentary presses it's still bad. Anyway I just think that when I am aware of these issues I will avoid them. Despite it's drawbacks I like PA10 more than Fenix LD10. But I hope that it will come out a better 1AA light. Simpleness is best I think!


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 8, 2012)

Usually multimode AA-lights provide decent runtime at all modes except the highest using alkalines(if the second highest is half or less). Therefore I, as usual with AA-lights, measured the runtime, the battery was IKEA alkaline. Exp. date: 2017-01-30. My result was 2hours 36minutes flat output at 55lm before it ran out of regulation. Not close to the stated runtime for NiMh cell, but anyway. 
The 55lm mode works good for most purposes at close distance and the wide hotspot is perfect.


----------

